# VIN number - 2nd Location 1971 GTO



## WolfTodt (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello:
I am the owner of a 1971 GTO convertible, I am trying to find the location of the VIN number in the 2nd spot other the one on the left top side of the dashboard.

Does this car actually have a 2nd location? Or is the VIN number on the dash the only location. The DMV in CA will not give me plates without that information - please help

thanks
WolfTodt


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Pull the inside rear view mirror and try to roll the headliner back a bit. The VIN is sometimes stamped into the front roof support channel.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The last digits of the vin are on the front of the engine block next to the water pump if the engine is original and there was also a vin stamped behind the left rear tire on the frame.


----------

